# Body fat estimate?



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/ryanharvey567/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps775be926.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0. Hi guys so first of all sorry if this is In the wrong place but I couldn't find a thread. So I used to work out a lot. Got but with work and put on a fair bit of weight, about 40lbs. I need to know my body weight so I can start a decent diet based on a calorie deficit, can anybody accurately guess my weight for me? Apparently bmi calculators aren't that accurate and I don't have calipers, thanks guys!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Cant access your pics from work unfortunately mate. In any case it doesnt matter! Workout your BMR and TDEE (google) and base your calorie deficit on that! Your bodyfat percentage is only useful for your own information!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Theres a lot of great diets on here. Just dig around on the forum. Good luck man!


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

45+% body fat


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Based on where you carry fat I would say look into low GI diets.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

id say your sub 10%

on the fcukin whale scale

keep on trolling


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

lol :lol:

That pic was on a progress thread a few weeks ago.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

your boxers should say DENCH, looking good my friend, what you benching?


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd say pay less attention to your BF%. It's not even relevant at this point. Train hard and diet with conviction. You'll know when paying attention to BF is important.


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

keto


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rate my gut.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Based on where you carry fat I would say look into low GI diets.


Is this the optimum approach for people who carry fat on their lower stomach?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Is this Srs ,


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Is this the optimum approach for people who carry fat on their lower stomach?


I am prone to fat gain around the belly. Google is my friend...I searched to find out why some people have more fat around the belly and stumbled across material discussing how some people have higher cortizol levels than others. I know I am generally sensitive to stress (which produces cortisol). I read that insulin spikes can increase cortisol which is responsible for fat deposits around the belly specifically.

Since being aware of insulin spikes, lowering my sugar/carb intake, I have to say that my belly fat has reduced massively. My fat seems distributed more evenly as well.

Dont know if that helps at all.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I am prone to fat gain around the belly. Google is my friend...I searched to find out why some people have more fat around the belly and stumbled across material discussing how some people have higher cortizol levels than others. I know I am generally sensitive to stress (which produces cortisol). I read that insulin spikes can increase cortisol which is responsible for fat deposits around the belly specifically.
> 
> Since being aware of insulin spikes, lowering my sugar/carb intake, I have to say that my belly fat has reduced massively. My fat seems distributed more evenly as well.
> 
> Dont know if that helps at all.


I have read about this but not in great detail. It is part of Charles Poliquins biosignature modulation along with how other hormones are responsible for fat storage in other areas, wasn't sure if it was a gimmick though! I sometimes stress and have up and downs with anxiety and I also store fat on my lower belly! I'm bulking atm so I actually hate looking at my stomach in the mirror :thumbdown:


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

ConP said:


> 45+% body fat


 wow, that seems crazy...


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Id bulk mate you look a bit skinny.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

very funny


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

have a look here:



so as @ConP says you can clearly see >45%

Also I am getting a hint of troll from your posts, and also am not 100% convinced that these photos are of you, as I feel like I have seen them before elsewhere. This is a gentle warning, that if this turns out to be the case then your time on UK-M will be short lived.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> have a look here:
> 
> View attachment 147746
> 
> ...


I have face pictures but I don't really see the need to furthur embarass myself wen you think I have 45% body fat, yes I have used other websites with these pictures but that doesn't mean I'm a troll


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Is this for real ? join weight watchers mate or something like that :wacko:


----------

